# At what point would you need a slip yoke?



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i have a cutlass with 10's on the back but i want to drive locked up. my friend told me that slip yokes are only need for higher lock ups like 14-16 inch cylinders. can someone explain the whole sitution with pinion angles and what you would need for specific size cylinders? this question is for a g-body


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

to correct yr pinon with tha 10's just extend tha uppers 1".

with 14's - 16's , it gets more involved. lol..
what i did with 16's was 5" drop mounts /stock uppers not extended/bm slip.
now i could have saved some money and just moved my lowers forward 12"s 
and drop them about 3"s to avoid of need'in a slip. but i was being lazy. lol
i could ride full lock w/ 16's and lay. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

when you raise the rear itmoves the rear end forwards and downwards all the slip does is to allow the rear end to move forwards furthur without forcing the driveline into the tranny ,the longer the trailing arms are the less the rear end will move forward as it moves in a bigger arc ,so in answer to your question you onlt need a slip when your drive line is pushing into the tranny 

usualy with 12s and 14s you can get away with shortening the driveline 1" and extending the uppers 1 - 1 1/2


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 4 2008, 08:29 AM~12333364
> *i have a cutlass with 10's on the back but i want to drive locked up. my friend told me that slip yokes are only need for higher lock ups like 14-16 inch cylinders. can someone explain the whole sitution with pinion angles and what you would need for specific size cylinders? this question is for a g-body
> *


x2

i have a cutty with 10's and i just got the extendable uppers. so just the uppers need to be extended and the driveline shortened? It isn't a one or the other kind of deal?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

you may be able to get away with nomods if your only running 10smy old cutty had 12s with no mods n accs and it would roll all the way up and all the way down 

for 10s if your having a problem with the pinion angle then adjust the top arms until you get what your after you my possibly get away without any driveline mods it depends on how much coil you are running inj the rear


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

what would a 64 impala with 14s need?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it depends on what else has been done and how much coil in the rear etc


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice info :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

if you have no coils you can run 14's with no slip.

if u have full stacks, you can run 8's


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How about this for a g-body: 14" cylinders, 3 1/2 turns of 2 ton coils, and adjustable upper trailing arms. Would i just need drop mounts on the uppers or shorten the driveline 1"?

I currently have 10" cylinders with a full stack of 1 ton coils and with it all the way locked up, i can feel driveline vibration throughout the car.


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 4 2008, 03:13 PM~12336729
> *How about this for a g-body:  14" cylinders, 3 1/2 turns of 2 ton coils, and adjustable upper trailing arms.  Would i just need drop mounts on the uppers or shorten the driveline 1"?
> 
> 
> ...


just extend yr uppers 1" problem solved.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Dec 4 2008, 06:26 PM~12337991
> *just extend yr uppers 1" problem solved.
> *


Alright, so install the adjustable uppers 1" longer than stock along with the 14's and that's it? No drop mounts or slip yoke needed?


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> How about this for a g-body: 14" cylinders, 3 1/2 turns of 2 ton coils, and adjustable upper trailing arms. Would i just need drop mounts on the uppers or shorten the driveline 1"?
> 
> i would use 5" drop mounts /stock uppers/ drop tha lowers 3"s
> or
> with that set-up all u really need to do is just drop tha lowers 3"s or get a slip.


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

I currently have 10" cylinders with a full stack of 1 ton coils and with it all the way locked up, i can feel driveline vibration throughout the car.
[/quote]


just extend yr uppers 1" problem solved.


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

is that better. lol..


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 4 2008, 01:38 PM~12336285
> *you may be able to get away with nomods if your only running 10smy old cutty had 12s with no mods n accs and it would roll all the way up and all the way down
> 
> for 10s if your having a problem with the pinion angle then adjust the top arms until you get what your after you my possibly get away without any driveline mods it depends on how much coil you are running inj the rear
> *


12's with the prohopper 1 ton precuts.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Dec 4 2008, 11:52 AM~12333603
> *to correct yr pinon with tha 10's just extend tha uppers 1".
> 
> with 14's - 16's , it gets more involved. lol..
> ...



would you say 5 inches on a drop mount is a happy medium? would 3 inches be okay? i have 14's with chains, to lock up at 10 inches, and i still get a bit of pinion binding... its a 4 door box fletwood... i dont want to hop the car, i just like to drive locked up


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 5 2008, 04:55 AM~12342521
> *would you say 5 inches on a drop mount is a happy medium? would 3 inches be okay? i have 14's with chains, to lock up at 10 inches, and i still get a bit of pinion binding... its a 4 door box fletwood... i dont want to hop the car, i just like to drive locked up
> *



5" drops will work good up to 16's full lockup .anything bigger than a 16" then u would want to relocate tha uppers to tha frame. im not sure on tha 3" drop mounts being as i always done 5". but with 14's u could probally do 3".

if u do tha drop mounts to full lockup, u will either need to get a slip or drop yr lowers 3-4"s this will prevent tha driveline from pushing n on tha tranny.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i heard when you do drop mounts, you lose height in a 3 wheel... but i have a chain bridge...


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

yes, if u don't have chains.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Dec 5 2008, 09:33 PM~12350682
> *yes, if u don't have chains.
> *


hey bro, i have 12's with the pro hopper one ton precuts. will i be fine just extending my uppers 1in? its on a cutlass BTW. thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Dec 5 2008, 10:36 PM~12350719
> *hey bro, i have 12's with the pro hopper one ton precuts. will i be fine just extending my uppers 1in? its on a cutlass BTW. thanks. :biggrin:
> *



1" - 1 1/4 will do with 12's


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Dec 6 2008, 06:39 AM~12352097
> *1" - 1 1/4  will do with 12's
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks a lot


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Dec 4 2008, 07:45 PM~12338633
> *i would use 5" drop mounts /stock uppers/ drop tha lowers 3"s
> or
> with that set-up all u really need to do is just drop tha lowers 3"s or get a slip.
> *


Alright, well since i have some new chrome adjustable uppers, then to run 14's along with 3 1/2 turns of coil without any issues, i need either a slip yoke or 3" drop mounts for the lowers, correct? 

I just want a nice ride all the way from laid out to locked up, without any driveline vibration or causing any damage to the trans from the driveshaft being pushed into it.


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 6 2008, 04:06 PM~12354426
> *Alright, well since i have some new chrome adjustable uppers, then to run 14's along with 3 1/2 turns of coil without any issues, i need either a slip yoke or 3" drop mounts for the lowers, correct?
> 
> I just want a nice ride all the way from laid out to locked up, without any driveline vibration or causing any damage to the trans from the driveshaft being pushed into it.
> *


with that set-up all u really need to do is just drop tha lowers 3"s or get a slip.


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

here's my ride with 16's lay and ride at full lockup.

all i did was 5" drop mnts and slip










mounts installed w/ stock uppers









here is tha lockup, i had to decide at this point to drop tha lowers or get a slip to ride at full lockup.









i choose that slip b/c i was feeling lazy.









layed out









hope these pic's give u a better understanding :yes:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i have noticed on alot of cars the binding issues. ive built minis and when i set up the suspension i always start at o degrees laid out. with a angle finder i was told by an off road expert that you can go up tp 3 degrees either way with out any bind. so i would assume when setting up a suspension you would set the rear end at driving height at 0 degrees and work your way up ???


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

yes u r correct. but most people want their lo lo's to have a bigger lockup that exceeds tha 3 degree, so there for u have to do mod's to tha rear to correct tha diff.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Dec 7 2008, 08:45 AM~12359007
> *yes u r correct. but most people want their lo lo's to have a bigger lockup that exceeds tha 3 degree, so there for u have to do mod's to tha rear to correct tha diff.
> *


so does the slip yoke keep the driveshaft at 3 degrees or do you still need the drop mounts. its basically the same thing when you lift a truck correct the same math at least


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

no tha slip is just to keep tha driveshaft from pushing into tha tranny. b/c tha rearend moves forward after a point when lifting tha rear. to help prevent this 
to get a higher lift u need to adjust/mod tha uppers and lowers. this will allow more lift b/4 tha rearend starts move'n forward . i know what u mean by 0 degree ,but im assuming it would apply to a car also.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Dec 7 2008, 10:18 AM~12359358
> *no tha slip is just to keep tha driveshaft from pushing into tha tranny. b/c tha rearend moves forward after a point when lifting tha rear. to help prevent this
> to get a higher lift u need to adjust/mod tha uppers and lowers. this will allow more lift b/4 tha rearend starts move'n forward . i know what u mean by 0 degree ,but im assuming it would apply to a car also.
> *



thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Dec 6 2008, 07:51 PM~12355399
> *with that set-up all u really need to do is just drop tha lowers 3"s or get a slip.
> *


Alright, thanks for the info. I'm also looking to make some tubular lower trailing arms and have them chromed, any need to make them longer then stock?


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

no. i would leave them stock tha only time that it is needed to move yr lowers forward is if u plan on use'in 16" + cylinder size. no need to stretch them forward with 14"s


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ID JUST RUN 12'S WITH ADJUSTABLE UPPERS,NO NEED FOR DROP MOUNTS,,


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 11 2008, 02:15 PM~12401270
> *ID JUST RUN 12'S WITH ADJUSTABLE UPPERS,NO NEED FOR DROP MOUNTS,,
> *


With or without a slip yoke? I've heard of some guys running into problem with 12's and others not changing anything.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

YOU SAID YOU HAVE FULL STACKS ON THE REAR ? ID GO WITH THE SLIP YOKE


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 11 2008, 01:19 PM~12401303
> *With or without a slip yoke?  I've heard of some guys running into problem with 12's and others not changing anything.
> *


if your just running 12's and the adjustables shorten your driveshaft an inch and make the uppers 1 inch longer then stock and you will be cool,the longer arms will help with your pinion angle and the shortening will help with the driveshaft pushing into the tranny as you lift the car and the rear end pushes forward :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico+Dec 11 2008, 02:20 PM~12401323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't put anything on the car yet but here's what i have so far: 14" cylinders, 3 1/2 turns of 2 ton coil along with adjustable uppers. I figure i'll have to get a slip to run what i have already so if i could run 12's with no problems, then i may do that instead of the 14's


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

i have 12" cylinders to the rear 90 lac. should the car be layed, half way, or locked up when adjusting upper trailing arms, or does it matter.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

GOOD topic


----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

how about on a big body i whant to run 14s do i need a slip yolke


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought I was gonna need a slip yoke too, but I could roll locked up with 16's in the rear, 5" dropped mounts, and could still lay out.


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

would i need a slip yolke for an elco with 12' s in the back ? and i also have adjustable uppers too.


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 3 2009, 08:46 AM~12892409
> *would i need a slip yolke for an elco with 12' s in the back ? and i also have adjustable uppers too.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIGG-USO (Jan 8, 2007)

my question is this , i understand the whole 5" drop mount 3 " drop mount ,no slip yoke needed but with all that will you be able to roll locked up , and layed out with know problems and this is for a 87 regal beside that there alot of good info inthis topic thank for the help


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 4 2008, 03:38 PM~12336285
> *you may be able to get away with nomods if your only running 10smy old cutty had 12s with no mods n accs and it would roll all the way up and all the way down
> 
> for 10s if your having a problem with the pinion angle then adjust the top arms until you get what your after you my possibly get away without any driveline mods it depends on how much coil you are running inj the rear
> *


NOT ALL OF EM WILL. MY 79 HAS 12'S CHAINED AT 9 OR 10 AND FULL LOCKED IT MAKES ALL KIND OF NOISE.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 4 2009, 09:26 AM~12902528
> *:dunno:
> *


NO PROBABLY NOT BUT ALL CARS ARE DIFFERENT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i just did a cutty with 5" drops stock rear arms and its got 14s in there and i had to shorten the drive line 1" it idealy could have done with a slip but it was built on a tight budget


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

alotta good info on this topic


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 3 2009, 08:46 AM~12892409
> *would i need a slip yolke for an elco with 12' s in the back ? and i also have adjustable uppers too.
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 5 2009, 02:07 PM~12915574
> *i just did a cutty with 5" drops stock rear arms and its got 14s in there and i had to shorten the drive line 1" it idealy could have done with a slip but it was built on a tight budget
> *



you took an inch out? got any pics of the lockup? any probs when dumped?


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

i got 3.5 turns in the rear of my cutty i extended my lowers 2 inches and i got 14's n the back and adjustable uppers would i be able to use a slip yoke??.. wat should i do about the driveline??..... help me out


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Dec 5 2008, 06:39 AM~12342744
> *5" drops will work good up to 16's full lockup .anything bigger than a 16" then u would want to relocate tha uppers to tha frame. im not sure on tha 3" drop mounts being as i always done 5". but with 14's u could probally do 3".
> 
> if u do tha drop mounts to full lockup, u will either need to get a slip or drop yr lowers 3-4"s this will prevent tha driveline from pushing n on tha tranny.
> *


is it true that after u drop the mounts 5 inches u cant 3 wheel anymore?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ack1_@Dec 25 2008, 02:06 PM~12525055
> *how about on a big body i whant to run 14s do i need a slip yolke
> *


   on my big body I drop the top and bottom arms. the top arms are 1 1/2 extended. I lockup on 14 . i do not have a slip yolke.and i 3wheel both sides


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

I have something on post ur ride on dorp mounts


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 8 2009, 11:48 PM~12948047
> *is it true that after u drop the mounts 5 inches u cant 3 wheel anymore?
> *


x2


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 8 2009, 11:48 PM~12948047
> *is it true that after u drop the mounts 5 inches u cant 3 wheel anymore?
> *


X3 not unless u use chains


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 3 2009, 08:46 AM~12892409
> *would i need a slip yolke for an elco with 12' s in the back ? and i also have adjustable uppers too.
> *


can anyone help me out with this one.thanks


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 10 2009, 05:07 PM~12964238
> *can anyone help me out with this one.thanks
> *


i would install your uppers and extend them 1 inch more than your stock ones. try that and see if you can ride lock up, if you cant, extend them some more and maybe that will work.


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 3 2009, 09:46 AM~12892409
> *would i need a slip yolke for an elco with 12' s in the back ? and i also have adjustable uppers too.
> *



no.. just extend tha uppers 1" or 11/2"


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

sounds good, thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

WHERE DO U GET A SLIP YOKE AT DOES HAVE TO BE MADE IS THERE SITE TO BUY IT


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Feb 20 2009, 05:40 AM~13057763
> *WHERE DO U GET A SLIP YOKE AT DOES HAVE TO BE MADE IS THERE SITE TO BUY IT
> *


black magic hydraulics


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ok next ??? any 1 got pics of s slip yoke please


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Feb 22 2009, 04:16 AM~13074173
> *ok next ??? any 1 got pics of s slip yoke please
> *


go to an hydraulic website, pro hopper cce, bmh, etc.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Feb 22 2009, 02:16 AM~13074173
> *ok next ??? any 1 got pics of s slip yoke please
> *



here you go and its for sale 175 plus shipping


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 22 2009, 03:58 PM~13077586
> *here you go and its for sale 175 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


what does it fit??


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

looks like a g body


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 23 2009, 04:09 PM~13088606
> *what does it fit??
> *



gbody


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## BigBlue64 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a 1964 Chevy Impala with a slip yoke and my question is does the slip need to be towards the pumpkin side or to the carrier bearing side. I have 10 in cylnders and seems that it binds up still. Any suggestions?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gasman+Feb 23 2009, 05:42 PM~13088953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  not all g-bodys what size motor and what transmisson did you take it off of? :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## oakland (Dec 23, 2008)

how about a 70 impala with 10s in the back and 4 and a half turns of 2 ton springs what do i need :biggrin:


----------



## mr clark (Feb 11, 2008)

Any one doing standing three wheel in a 80-84 caddy without slip yoke? What are you running for rear uppers and cylinders?How big can caddy go without slip?


----------



## ulost1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice info!


----------

